# Tapping guide tool to 3D print



## Janger (Nov 13, 2022)

https://www.printables.com/model/316738-hand-tap-guide-or-tap-aligner

I posted this model for anyone who wants a tap guide which aligns the tapping holder - a little different take on the problem of aligning the tap vertically to the hole. There are commercial ones available made of metal. I put this version together inspired by the commercial ones.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Nov 13, 2022)

Janger said:


> https://www.printables.com/model/316738-hand-tap-guide-or-tap-aligner
> 
> I posted this model for anyone who wants a tap guide which aligns the tapping holder - a little different take on the problem of aligning the tap vertically to the hole. There are commercial ones available made of metal. I put this version together inspired by the commercial ones.


It looks like it guides the outer part of the tap handle that is used to tighten the tap.  Turning clockwise would tighten more.  Turning the tap handle CCW to break chips or remove might unscrew the outer part releasing the tap from the handle?


----------



## phaxtris (Nov 13, 2022)

I like it, quick, simple and cheap! Good thinking


----------



## Janger (Nov 13, 2022)

> It looks like it guides the outer part of the tap handle that is used to tighten the tap. Turning clockwise would tighten more. Turning the tap handle CCW to break chips or remove might unscrew the outer part releasing the tap from the handle?



Yes that could be a problem if the guide hole is too tight. I sanded mine so it's tight but loose enough to not grip.


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 13, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> It looks like it guides the outer part of the tap handle that is used to tighten the tap.  Turning clockwise would tighten more.  Turning the tap handle CCW to break chips or remove might unscrew the outer part releasing the tap from the handle?



That's when Spiral taps come in handy.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 13, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> It looks like it guides the outer part of the tap handle that is used to tighten the tap.  Turning clockwise would tighten more.  Turning the tap handle CCW to break chips or remove might unscrew the outer part releasing the tap from the handle?


On my commercial metal one that is not a problem.  Partly because the outer part is never hold all that firmly in place and it never held in place when turning back out.  I usually just get the tap started straight with this device and then revert to an ordinary tap handle for the majority of the tapping.  It's the *starting* straight that these things can help with.


----------

